# Predict the Kings' February Record and win a supporting membership!



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm doing it again! Their first game is tomorrow at 7 pm PT so this thread will be closed right before that game.

All you have to do is predict which games the Kings will win and lose during the month of January.

Here is their February Schedule: 

Tue 1 Seattle 
Wed 2 @ Golden State 
Fri 4 New York 
Sat 5 @ Portland 
Tue 8 Phoenix 
Thu 10 @ Seattle 
Fri 11 Dallas 
Sun 13 @ Boston 
Tue 15 @ Chicago 
Wed 16 @ New Jersey 
Tue 22 Atlanta 
Thu 24 @ Dallas 
Sat 26 @ Philadelphia 
Sun 27 @ Washington 


Good luck!


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

11-3


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Tue 1 Seattle W
Wed 2 @ Golden State W
Fri 4 New York W
Sat 5 @ Portland W
Tue 8 Phoenix L
Thu 10 @ Seattle W
Fri 11 Dallas L
Sun 13 @ Boston W
Tue 15 @ Chicago L 
Wed 16 @ New Jersey W
Tue 22 Atlanta W
Thu 24 @ Dallas W
Sat 26 @ Philadelphia W
Sun 27 @ Washington L

edit :10-4


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ps!ence_Fiction</b>!
> 11-3


Do it like sMaKDiSDoWn did it, showing which teams they will win and lose against.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Tue 1 Seattle L
Wed 2 @ Golden State W 
Fri 4 New York W
Sat 5 @ Portland W
Tue 8 Phoenix L
Thu 10 @ Seattle L 
Fri 11 Dallas W
Sun 13 @ Boston W 
Tue 15 @ Chicago W 
Wed 16 @ New Jersey W 
Tue 22 Atlanta W
Thu 24 @ Dallas L
Sat 26 @ Philadelphia W 
Sun 27 @ Washington W

10-4


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

*L* Tue 1 Seattle 
*W* Wed 2 @ Golden State 
*W* Fri 4 New York 
*W* Sat 5 @ Portland 
*W* Tue 8 Phoenix 
*L* Thu 10 @ Seattle 
*W* Fri 11 Dallas 
*W* Sun 13 @ Boston  
*W* Tue 15 @ Chicago 
*W* Wed 16 @ New Jersey 
*W* Tue 22 Atlanta 
*L* Thu 24 @ Dallas 
*W* Sat 26 @ Philadelphia 
*L* Sun 27 @ Washington

10-4 says I. Maybe I'll get that Washington one right this time


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Tue 1 Seattle -*Loss*
Wed 2 @ Golden State-*Win*
Fri 4 New York-*Win*
Sat 5 @ Portland-*Win*
Tue 8 Phoenix-*Loss*
Thu 10 @ Seattle-*Loss*
Fri 11 Dallas-*Win*
Sun 13 @ Boston-*Win*
Tue 15 @ Chicago-*Win*
Wed 16 @ New Jersey-*Win*
Tue 22 Atlanta-*Win*
Thu 24 @ Dallas-*Loss*
Sat 26 @ Philadelphia-*Win*
Sun 27 @ Washington-*Win*

10-4


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

W Tue 1 Seattle
W Wed 2 @ Golden State
W Fri 4 New York
W Sat 5 @ Portland
L Tue 8 Phoenix
L Thu 10 @ Seattle
W Fri 11 Dallas
W Sun 13 @ Boston
L Tue 15 @ Chicago
W Wed 16 @ New Jersey
W Tue 22 Atlanta
L Thu 24 @ Dallas
W Sat 26 @ Philadelphia
W Sun 27 @ Washington 

10-4


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Tue 1 Seattle W
Wed 2 @ Golden State L
Fri 4 New York W
Sat 5 @ Portland L
Tue 8 Phoenix L
Thu 10 @ Seattle L
Fri 11 Dallas W
Sun 13 @ Boston W
Tue 15 @ Chicago L
Wed 16 @ New Jersey W
Tue 22 Atlanta W
Thu 24 @ Dallas L
Sat 26 @ Philadelphia W
Sun 27 @ Washington W

8-6


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Tue 1 Seattle -lose
Wed 2 @ Golden State-Win
Fri 4 New York-Win
Sat 5 @ Portland-Win
Tue 8 Phoenix-lose
Thu 10 @ Seattle-lose
Fri 11 Dallas-lose
Sun 13 @ Boston-Win
Tue 15 @ Chicago-Win
Wed 16 @ New Jersey-Win
Tue 22 Atlanta-Win
Thu 24 @ Dallas-lose
Sat 26 @ Philadelphia-Win
Sun 27 @ Washington-Win

9-5


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Tue 1 Seattle W
Wed 2 @ Golden State W 
Fri 4 New York W
Sat 5 @ Portland L
Tue 8 Phoenix L 
Thu 10 @ Seattle L
Fri 11 Dallas W
Sun 13 @ Boston W
Tue 15 @ Chicago W
Wed 16 @ New Jersey W
Tue 22 Atlanta W
Thu 24 @ Dallas L
Sat 26 @ Philadelphia W
Sun 27 @ Washington W


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

10-5 POSTED THE W AND L ON PAGE 2:yes:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Tue 1 Seattle W
Wed 2 @ Golden State W 
Fri 4 New York W 
Sat 5 @ Portland W
Tue 8 Phoenix L
Thu 10 @ Seattle W
Fri 11 Dallas L
Sun 13 @ Boston W
Tue 15 @ Chicago L
Wed 16 @ New Jersey W 
Tue 22 Atlanta W 
Thu 24 @ Dallas W
Sat 26 @ Philadelphia W
Sun 27 @ Washington W


11-3


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakerman33</b>!
> 9-5


you have to pick which games the Kings win and lose. Not just there record.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Tue 1 Seattle L
Wed 2 @ Golden State W 
Fri 4 New York W
Sat 5 @ Portland W 
Tue 8 Phoenix L
Thu 10 @ Seattle L
Fri 11 Dallas W
Sun 13 @ Boston W 
Tue 15 @ Chicago W
Wed 16 @ New Jersey W
Tue 22 Atlanta W
Thu 24 @ Dallas L
Sat 26 @ Philadelphia W
Sun 27 @ Washington W


10-4


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Tue 1 Seattle * W *
Wed 2 @ Golden State * W *
Fri 4 New York * W *
Sat 5 @ Portland * W *
Tue 8 Phoenix * L *
Thu 10 @ Seattle * L *
Fri 11 Dallas * L *
Sun 13 @ Boston * W *
Tue 15 @ Chicago * L *
Wed 16 @ New Jersey * W *
Tue 22 Atlanta * W *
Thu 24 @ Dallas * L *
Sat 26 @ Philadelphia * W *
Sun 27 @ Washington * W *

9-5


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Tue 1 Seattle W
Wed 2 @ Golden State W
Fri 4 New York W
Sat 5 @ Portland W
Tue 8 Phoenix L
Thu 10 @ Seattle L
Fri 11 Dallas W
Sun 13 @ Boston W
Tue 15 @ Chicago L
Wed 16 @ New Jersey W
Tue 22 Atlanta W
Thu 24 @ Dallas L
Sat 26 @ Philadelphia W
Sun 27 @ Washington W

10-4


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Tue 1 Seattle L
Wed 2 @ Golden State W
Fri 4 New York W
Sat 5 @ Portland W
Tue 8 Phoenix W
Thu 10 @ Seattle W
Fri 11 Dallas W
Sun 13 @ Boston W
Tue 15 @ Chicago W
Wed 16 @ New Jersey W
Tue 22 Atlanta W
Thu 24 @ Dallas L
Sat 26 @ Philadelphia W
Sun 27 @ Washington W

12-2


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

Tue 1 Seattle W
Wed 2 @ Golden State W
Fri 4 New York W
Sat 5 @ Portland W
Tue 8 Phoenix L
Thu 10 @ Seattle L
Fri 11 Dallas W
Sun 13 @ Boston W
Tue 15 @ Chicago L
Wed 16 @ New Jersey W
Tue 22 Atlanta W
Thu 24 @ Dallas L
Sat 26 @ Philadelphia W
Sun 27 @ Washington L

9-5


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Tue 1 Seattle *W*
Wed 2 @ Golden State *W*
Fri 4 New York *W*
Sat 5 @ Portland *W*
Tue 8 Phoenix *W*
Thu 10 @ Seattle *L*
Fri 11 Dallas *W*
Sun 13 @ Boston *W*
Tue 15 @ Chicago *W*
Wed 16 @ New Jersey *W*
Tue 22 Atlanta *W*
Thu 24 @ Dallas *W*
Sat 26 @ Philadelphia *W*
Sun 27 @ Washington *W*

13-1. :yes:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Tue 1 Seattle W
Wed 2 @ Golden State W 
Fri 4 New York W
Sat 5 @ Portland W
Tue 8 Phoenix L
Thu 10 @ Seattle W 
Fri 11 Dallas L
Sun 13 @ Boston W
Tue 15 @ Chicago W
Wed 16 @ New Jersey W 
Tue 22 Atlanta W
Thu 24 @ Dallas L
Sat 26 @ Philadelphia W 
Sun 27 @ Washington L


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Tue 1 Seattle W
Wed 2 @ Golden State W
Fri 4 New York W
Sat 5 @ Portland W
Tue 8 Phoenix W
Thu 10 @ Seattle L
Fri 11 Dallas W
Sun 13 @ Boston W
Tue 15 @ Chicago W
Wed 16 @ New Jersey W
Tue 22 Atlanta W
Thu 24 @ Dallas L
Sat 26 @ Philadelphia W
Sun 27 @ Washington W

12-2


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakerman33</b>!
> 10-4





Tue 1 Seattle W
Wed 2 @ Golden State W 
Fri 4 New York W 
Sat 5 @ Portland W
Tue 8 Phoenix L
Thu 10 @ Seattle L
Fri 11 Dallas W
Sun 13 @ Boston W
Tue 15 @ Chicago W
Wed 16 @ New Jersey W 
Tue 22 Atlanta W 
Thu 24 @ Dallas L
Sat 26 @ Philadelphia W
Sun 27 @ Washington L


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Tue 1 Seattle W
Wed 2 @ Golden State W
Fri 4 New York L
Sat 5 @ Portland W 
Tue 8 Phoenix W
Thu 10 @ Seattle L
Fri 11 Dallas W
Sun 13 @ Boston W 
Tue 15 @ Chicago L 
Wed 16 @ New Jersey W 
Tue 22 Atlanta W
Thu 24 @ Dallas L
Sat 26 @ Philadelphia L
Sun 27 @ Washington W


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

Tue 1 Seattle - W
Wed 2 @ Golden State - W
Fri 4 New York - W
Sat 5 @ Portland - W
Tue 8 Phoenix - L
Thu 10 @ Seattle - L
Fri 11 Dallas - W
Sun 13 @ Boston - W
Tue 15 @ Chicago - W
Wed 16 @ New Jersey - L 
Tue 22 Atlanta - W
Thu 24 @ Dallas - W
Sat 26 @ Philadelphia - W
Sun 27 @ Washington - L


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Tue 1 Seattle - L
Wed 2 @ Golden State - W
Fri 4 New York - W
Sat 5 @ Portland - W
Tue 8 Phoenix - L
Thu 10 @ Seattle - W
Fri 11 Dallas - W
Sun 13 @ Boston - W
Tue 15 @ Chicago - W
Wed 16 @ New Jersey - W
Tue 22 Atlanta - W
Thu 24 @ Dallas - L
Sat 26 @ Philadelphia - W
Sun 27 @ Washington - W


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Three contests in a row? Wow.

*Tue 1 Seattle*
Wed 2 @ Golden State
Fri 4 New York
Sat 5 @ Portland
*Tue 8 Phoenix*
Thu 10 @ Seattle
Fri 11 Dallas
Sun 13 @ Boston
Tue 15 @ Chicago
Wed 16 @ New Jersey
Tue 22 Atlanta
*Thu 24 @ Dallas*
Sat 26 @ Philadelphia
*Sun 27 @ Washington *

*Bold *denotes loss.

Third times a charm?


----------



## HoopStar (Jan 2, 2004)

Tue 1 Seattle *W* 
Wed 2 @ Golden State *W* 
Fri 4 New York *W* 
Sat 5 @ Portland *W* 
Tue 8 Phoenix *L* 
Thu 10 @ Seattle *L* 
Fri 11 Dallas *W* 
Sun 13 @ Boston *W* 
Tue 15 @ Chicago *W* 
Wed 16 @ New Jersey *W* 
Tue 22 Atlanta *W* 
Thu 24 @ Dallas *L* 
Sat 26 @ Philadelphia *W* 
Sun 27 @ Washington *W* 

11-3


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Tue 1 Seattle W
Wed 2 @ Golden State W
Fri 4 New York W
Sat 5 @ Portland W
Tue 8 Phoenix L
Thu 10 @ Seattle L
Fri 11 Dallas L
Sun 13 @ Boston W
Tue 15 @ Chicago L
Wed 16 @ New Jersey W
Tue 22 Atlanta W
Thu 24 @ Dallas L
Sat 26 @ Philadelphia W
Sun 27 @ Washington W

9-5


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Contest is over in less than 90 minutes!!! Get your predictions in!


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Tue 1 Seattle ------------Loss
Wed 2 @ Golden State----Win 
Fri 4 New York--------- Win
Sat 5 @ Portland-------Win
Tue 8 Phoenix--------Loss
Thu 10 @ Seattle--------Loss
Fri 11 Dallas----------Win
Sun 13 @ Boston----------Win 
Tue 15 @ Chicago--------Loss
Wed 16 @ New Jersey----Win 
Tue 22 Atlanta-------------Win
Thu 24 @ Dallas-----------Loss
Sat 26 @ Philadelphia----Win
Sun 27 @ Washington----Win


9-5


----------



## Rocky (Feb 2, 2005)

Too bad I didn't get here at time to enter my pick...

Next month....


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I wont be doing it this month, Ill let others have the chance to win it. Im gonna pony up the money to become one, these boards have given me a lot of entertainment at work. Damn PejaVu, thats 3 months in a row now.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

yeah....Im 1 for 1....


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Who won?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Pejavlade said:


> Who won?


 Give me until tomorrow and I'll figure it out:yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Here are the final results:

*User Name: Number of correct predictions*

sMaKDiSDoWn: 7
PetroToZoran: 10
MJG: 8
Weasel: 10
BabyBlueSlugga7: 10
SoCalfan21: 10
*Pejavlade: 11*
Blazerfan024: 10
KidCanada101: 9
rock747: 10
*hobojoe: 11*
Future: 10
Richie Rich: 8
krob: 9
DaUnbreakableKinG: 6
Theo!: 8
maKINGSofgreatness: 8
Lakerman33: 8
Zalgirinis: 7
Burn: 8
Juzt_SicK03: 10
Celts11: 8
HoopStar: 9
*Bird Fan33: 11
Minnesota Magician: 11*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Since hobojoe, Bird Fan33, and Minnesota Magician are already Supporting members, the winner is Pejavlade.

If you don't like the rules, please feel free to give me negative reputation points

Congrats Pejavlade!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> Congrats Pejavlade!


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 

:djparty:


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

:rock:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

YEAH CONGRATS ON PICKING YOUR TEAM TO LOSE TO EVERY TEAM WITH A GOOD RECORD. gREAT FAN


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

KidCanada101 said:


> YEAH CONGRATS ON PICKING YOUR TEAM TO LOSE TO EVERY TEAM WITH A GOOD RECORD. gREAT FAN


So, you believe a good fan assumes their team will never lose?


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

MJG said:


> So, you believe a good fan assumes their team will never lose?


I was being facetious, but still, you would think that Pejavlade would have thought the Kings would have defeated one team in the West with an above 500 record.

But congrats pejavlade, now you're going to have to learn to spell 

:clap: :buddies:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey everyone picked the Kings to beat the Nets.

-Petey


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Petey said:


> Hey everyone picked the Kings to beat the Nets.
> 
> -Petey


:laugh: :greatjob:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

PEJA VU

Will there be a Predict the Kings' March Record and win a supporting membership!? :groucho:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

KidCanada101 said:


> PEJA VU
> 
> Will there be a Predict the Kings' March Record and win a supporting membership!? :groucho:


 No. But I'll probably do one in April.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks alot guys espically Peja Vu, I hope everyone good luck in the future predictions.


----------

